# Leopard gecko shaking head rapidly



## HotReptile (Jun 5, 2011)

I was walking in the " reptile room" to clean my cages as my female leopard gecko ginger was shaking her head as I was siting down I was wondering if she was afraid of me or if there is something wrong?????


----------



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

What do you mean shaking her head? Like a seizure or something?

1.0.0 crested gecko, 1.3.0 leopard gecko


----------



## Ady-182 (Sep 10, 2011)

George shakes his head (whilst making a croaking noise) when Wheatley annoys him... dunno whether cresties and leos are similar in that respect.


----------



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ady-182 said:


> George shakes his head (whilst making a croaking noise) when Wheatley annoys him... dunno whether cresties and leos are similar in that respect.


Cresties do bark and shake their head but leos use more tail movements really mine squeak sometimes if they dont want to be handled but never seen them rapidly shake their head

1.0.0 crested gecko, 1.3.0 leopard gecko


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

esp121281 said:


> Cresties do bark and shake their head but leos use more tail movements really mine squeak sometimes if they dont want to be handled but never seen them rapidly shake their head
> 
> 1.0.0 crested gecko, 1.3.0 leopard gecko


Am the same get th occasional squeak but never head shakin might be a good idea to get her checked mate


----------



## darkangel13 (Oct 2, 2010)

any idea if she has any enigma in her??


----------



## HotReptile (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know I think she's a super hypo tangerine carrot tail het trempor I found that out from the internet


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I think she's a diablo blanco. My avatar is a shtct. 
Had she just eaten. Sometimes a Leo might have trouble swallowing and does it to move the food. 
Can you post a full body pic to so we can try to clarify the morph for you.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

If it's just a one-off I wouldn't worry too much. She might have had an itch, or a feeder half-way down, or just felt like doing it!

If it happens again or is a regular thing then it needs checking out by a herp vet.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Is it possible that geckos can have a bit of a water frenzy like we see sometimes with other reptiles?
Never seen it with any of mine yet?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Is it possible that geckos can have a bit of a water frenzy like we see sometimes with other reptiles?
> Never seen it with any of mine yet?


What's a water frenzy?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> What's a water frenzy?


Bearded Dragon Drinking Water - YouTube
basicly it's a reaction some reptiles get from seeing water moving, with bearded dragons this can be acheived with a running tap, or a water droplet from the tip of the finger dropping into a water dish, sometimes they will dive in it, shake their heads when they see it in excitment.

there was a video on here showing exacly that I just can't find the thread at the moment.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Most likely because she was either trying to swallow some food that was a bit big for her or she was trying to regurgitate. Thats why they shake their heads from side to side and sometimes they run backwards while doing it aswell.


----------

